
Don’t Be So Happy About That Tax Refund - basseq
http://fivethirtyeight.com/datalab/dont-be-so-happy-about-that-tax-refund/
======
basseq
The complicated part of this is that your tax owed (and, by association, a
refund from over-withholding) is contingent on tax credits and deductions. The
article mentions this in relation to EITC—briefly. But it doesn't mention
other things, like the Home Mortgage Interest Deduction, which comprises the
bulk of my refund this year.

I could monkey around with my W-4, but it would be like robbing Peter to pay
Paul.

